# Using IP address or Proxy of other countries



## uway1993 (Feb 15, 2011)

please help me to use proxy of other countries


----------



## lucynora (Nov 25, 2010)

Hm.... i am not sure if that is allowed. I think there is a proxy site you could use to mask you ip. search in google and im sure you will find something .take care


----------



## maori007 (May 25, 2012)

uway1993 said:


> please help me to use proxy of other countries


 try to download "hide proxy crack version" if you want...


----------



## russelltkd (Mar 25, 2013)

hi if i were you, don't try to use any ip from any country cause this would make the authorities check on you and make it more suspicious.


----------



## mrwright (May 15, 2013)

Personally I would buy a program called private internet access as they provide a vpn and they are also one of the cheapest and most reliable


----------



## aj34321 (Nov 10, 2012)

Try VPN express. It can be configured in mac, windows, iPhone.


----------

